# I've got a sore throat and cold is this ok during pregnancy?



## SpecialGift89

Hi ya girls,
I've come down with a sore throat and cold today so I'm not feeling 100% at all. I've had some honey and lemon drink as I'm not going to take anything else. I just wondered if I get a temperature or anything is that bad? All I'm doing is resting, well I don't have the strength to do anything else. Am I ok? x

Thanx for any replies.


----------



## PeanutBean

Temperature is a possible risk, especially at 6 months when the brain cortex if being laid down. But if it's a cold you won't get a temp. Check it occasionally if you start feeling cold despite being wrapped up and ring your doc. You can take paracetomol so could have lemsip to help your throat.


----------



## Vickie

I just caught my first pregnancy cold! If you do begin to run a temperature than you should probably consult your doctor. It is ok to take paracetemol and tylenol during pregnancy as well--so if it gets too bad you can take one of those meds.


----------



## Samo

Hun, when i was 5/6 weeks i caught the worst cold ever (with a temperature as well) and I did go see a doctor about it who told me that it is fairly common to catch allergies and colds you wouldn't normally be affected by because you're so sensitive during pregnancy! So your cold could be a cold or allergies flaring up (i swore i never had allergies in my LIFE but the doctor said it could happen! I did have all the signs of a bad airborne allergy)

It really sucks to feel so downright horrible, i'm sorry lovey, i hope it passes for you soon (took me a week!). Your body is taking good care of your little bean...this could also be why it may take longer than usual to overcome the cold. 

Hope you feel better soon :flower:


----------



## sam's mum

Paracetamol is ok during pregnancy but you can't take lemsip because of the decongestant in it. Hot lemon and honey is good with a couple of paracetamol though. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## PeanutBean

Does lemsip have other stuff in to? I thought it was just paracetamol. I'm never taken it! Sorry!


----------



## sam's mum

PeanutBean said:


> Does lemsip have other stuff in to? I thought it was just paracetamol. I'm never taken it! Sorry!

I'm not sure if they all do - think it used to have just paracetamol but now they have loads of different kinds (cold & flu, max strength etc) and they have a decongestant in as well as paracetamol. I had a couple of awful colds while I was pregnant and was staring longingly at the lemsip in our cupboard but my midwife told me i wasn't allowed it :(


----------



## B4byAnge1

Ive been riddled with colds all the way through this pregnancy, and ended up with a throat infection this last week, which is thankfully now clearing. My doctor told me a few days ago all I could take was up to 8 paracetemol or co-codamol a day, he prescribed me the co-codamol...I think that is pretty much the limit of what you can have. If you are feeling really bad I would say go to your docs, otherwise just try to sleep/rest it out. :hug:


----------



## PeanutBean

sam's mum said:


> I'm not sure if they all do - think it used to have just paracetamol but now they have loads of different kinds (cold & flu, max strength etc) and they have a decongestant in as well as paracetamol. I had a couple of awful colds while I was pregnant and was staring longingly at the lemsip in our cupboard but my midwife told me i wasn't allowed it :(

Well that's useful to know. I've always been one for hot lemon and honey myself though.


----------



## sam's mum

PeanutBean said:


> Well that's useful to know. I've always been one for hot lemon and honey myself though.

Me too...and while I was pregnant I'd have hot orange squash with about 4 spoonfuls of honey in :D


----------



## PeanutBean

Mmm..hot Ribena's good too. Yum!


----------



## Scuba

Just have a big spoonful of honey for your throat (if any sickness will let you!) and a couple of paracetamol if your temperature goes up as these along with plenty of clear fluids will bring it back down! Just try to keep your body temp as regular as possible, cold flannels on your forehead all helps too, but remember not to worry too much about it if you can, your body has its own ways of looking after little bubba, and the average cold/cough will do baby no harm at all! x


----------

